# Which is your favorite IDE?



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 18, 2012)

Which is your favorite IDE?


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2012)

voted


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 18, 2012)

Who still uses turbo c\c++?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 18, 2012)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Who still uses turbo c\c++?



Almost all school / college guys in engineering / CS / and Computer Center (NIIT, Brainware etc.) students.


----------



## singh_dd93 (Nov 18, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Almost all school / college guys in engineering / CS / and Computer Center (NIIT, Brainware etc.) students.


Yeah we have to use it in college. Tooo Boring...
Doing B.Tech CSE

I use 
Eclipse - for Android Programming
Code Blocks - for C++ programming at home
Turbo C++ - have to use in college


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 19, 2012)

Faun said:


> voted



for all


----------



## vickybat (Nov 19, 2012)

Voted for eclipse. Currently using juno.


----------



## noob (Nov 19, 2012)

Eclipse for Android
VS 2012 for WP and web


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 19, 2012)

I think visual Studio 2012 is the best IDE for C++.

And NetBeans for Java


----------



## donnawhite (Nov 23, 2012)

Using Eclipse for Android programming and it is also mine area of interest.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 23, 2012)

I use Codeblocks.


----------



## Anish (Nov 23, 2012)

Using CCS
Sometimes prefer eclipse/netbeans when working with java.


----------



## shaunak (Nov 24, 2012)

Visual studio by a long shot. Although VS2010 is a pig in terms of resources, I still prefer it.

QT creator for when I am working on QT projects. Its pretty good too.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 24, 2012)

Vs2010


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 24, 2012)

Why do you still use 2010?


----------



## aman@odigma.com (Jan 15, 2013)

Eclipse is best


----------



## cute.bandar (Jan 15, 2013)

phpstorm. Just Perfect!


----------



## shanthi (Jan 23, 2013)

Netbeans & Eclipse are my favorite IDE


----------



## Sudh4r (Jan 23, 2013)

Netbeans - Java(prefer notepad )
Eclipse - Android
VS2010 - ASP.NET


----------



## nparab (Feb 15, 2013)

I'd vote for Eclipse. I think it's the most capable, and it's open source with different modules.


----------

